# L'allenatore nel pallone 3. Con Lino Banfi, Razzi e forse De Niro.



## admin (11 Agosto 2014)

Lino Banfi starebbe pensando di portare nuovamente sul grande schermo "L'allenatore nel pallone". Che arriverebbe al terzo capitolo della saga. Secondo quanto riportato dalla tv abruzzese Rete 8, il protagonista della pellicola potrebbe essere il Senatore di Forza Italia Antonio Razzi. Lo stesso Razzi, contattato dai giornalisti, non ha confermato nè smentito. Ma sembra che l'idea ci sia:"Ne stiamo parlando, siamo all'inizio. Se son rose fioriranno".

Si sussura che nel cast potrebbe esserci spazio anche per il grande Robert De Niro. La regia dell'Allenatore nel pallone 3 dovrebbe essere affidata a Sergio Martino.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Agosto 2014)

Dovrebbe già vergognarsi di aver fatto quella schifezza del secondo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe già vergognarsi di aver fatto quella schifezza del secondo.


Il secondo non l'ho visto, ma il primo non mi è parso granchè, sarà che i film comici sul pallone non mi hanno mai ispirato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2014)

Mah, il primo poteva anche starci, come cinepanettone,
del resto Banfi è molto più bravo di De Sica e Boldi
ma farne una saga proprio no, dai abbiate pietà per l'intelligenza degli italiani


----------



## smallball (11 Agosto 2014)

il primo e' stato un successo incredibile ed e' tuttora oggetto di culto,il secondo molto deludente,il terzo credo sara' puro trash


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2014)

RAZZI


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Mah, il primo poteva anche starci, come cinepanettone,*
> del resto Banfi è molto più bravo di De Sica e Boldi
> ma farne una saga proprio no, dai abbiate pietà per l'intelligenza degli italiani



Eh?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



non è stato un cinepanettone? cioè uno di quei film che escono durante le feste per portarci la famiglia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non è stato un cinepanettone? cioè uno di quei film che escono durante le feste per portarci la famiglia?



E' un film del 1984 
rappresenta uno dei cardini della comicità italiana trash. Non lo definirei cinepanettone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un film del 1984
> rappresenta uno dei cardini della comicità italiana trash. Non lo definirei cinepanettone.



Visto che mi sembri ferrato in materia, mi dai un giudizio su dei film che ho molto amato?

l'armata brancaleone 1 e 2 e la saga di amici miei


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Visto che mi sembri ferrato in materia, mi dai un giudizio su dei film che ho molto amato?
> 
> l'armata brancaleone 1 e 2 e la saga di amici miei



Bah ferrato non proprio, diciamo un amatore ecco. 
Di Amici miei ho adorato il primo, secondo e terzo non mi hanno esaltato come l'originale invece (specialmente il terzo)
Dell'armata brancaleone ho visto il primo (Purtroppo colpevolmente non ancora Brancaleone alle crociate) ed è semplicemente un must see dei film di Monicelli (assieme al primo amici miei ed un borghese piccolo piccolo).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bah ferrato non proprio, diciamo un amatore ecco.
> Di Amici miei ho adorato il primo, secondo e terzo non mi hanno esaltato come l'originale invece (specialmente il terzo)
> Dell'armata brancaleone ho visto il primo (Purtroppo colpevolmente non ancora* Brancaleone alle crociate*) ed è semplicemente un must see dei film di Monicelli (assieme al primo amici miei ed un borghese piccolo piccolo).



Stranamente è molto più bello del primo

Un borghese piccolo piccolo, capolavoro assoluto, ma è un pugno nello stomaco


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Stranamente è molto più bello del primo
> 
> Un borghese piccolo piccolo, capolavoro assoluto, ma è un pugno nello stomaco



Vero, magari una persona non esperta di Sordi si aspetterebbe un interpretazione leggera e ridente, invece l'intero film è un vero e proprio dramma. Comunque prima ho dimenticato di citare un altro capolavoro quale Il marchese del grillo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Agosto 2014)

Ma perché sminuire il primo bellissimo film con due seguiti orrendi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma perché sminuire il primo bellissimo film con due seguiti orrendi...


Soldi, nient'altro che soldi.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Agosto 2014)

Il primo per me è uno dei punti massimi nella carriera di Banfi, il secondo una cosa insulsa e il terzo sarà pure peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Siamo davvero alla frutta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Il primo ok, è stato un must ma già il secondo risultò trito e ritrito, figurarsi il terzo, si baserà tutto sullo stantio accento pugliese di Banfi ormai vecchio e pensionato da anni, divertente come se non meno di Jerry Calà.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il primo ok, è stato un must ma già il secondo risultò trito e ritrito, figurarsi il terzo, si baserà tutto sullo stantio accento pugliese di Banfi ormai vecchio e pensionato da anni, divertente come se non meno di Jerry Calà.



...la vera star sarà Razzi


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Agosto 2014)

Il modo in cui De Niro si sta vendendo è ridicolo. Se fa anche questa treshata... mamma mia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il modo in cui De Niro si sta vendendo è ridicolo. Se fa anche questa treshata... mamma mia


Lui non si deprime a fare 'ste robe? Dal Padrino e Taxi Driver a L'allenatore nel pallone 3? Bah.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lui non si deprime a fare 'ste robe? Dal Padrino e Taxi Driver a L'allenatore nel pallone 3? Bah.



De Niro ormai non più nulla da chiedere alla sua carriera per cui si concede per queste apparizioni ...per puro guadagno e magari si diverte pure...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> De Niro ormai non più nulla da chiedere alla sua carriera per cui si concede per queste apparizioni ...per puro guadagno e magari si diverte pure...


Dipende dalle aspettative, è evidente che col cinema serio abbia detto basta.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende dalle aspettative, è evidente che col cinema serio abbia detto basta.



...infatti, non credo che uno del suo calibro possa mai pensare di essere ricordato per interpretazioni come quelle in Manuale d'amore 3.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Agosto 2014)

Amici miei è un'altra cosa rispetto all'allenatore nel pallone. Lino Banfi e la comicità più scadente del secolo. Addirittura 3 film. 3.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Amici miei è un'altra cosa rispetto all'allenatore nel pallone. Lino Banfi e la comicità più scadente del secolo. Addirittura 3 film. 3.



Amici miei ne parlano tutti benissimo.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Amici miei è un'altra cosa rispetto all'allenatore nel pallone. Lino Banfi e la comicità più scadente del secolo. Addirittura 3 film. 3.


È anche tutto un altro tipo di comicità..non li metterei a paragone, troppo diversi.


----------



## vota DC (16 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Stranamente è molto più bello del primo



Il secondo Brancaleone però era più triste del primo. Comunque non credo sia genere trash, è solo un film con tono dissacrante, il trash invece dovrebbe essere demenziale quanto i film di Mel Brooks.


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2014)

la presenza di Razzi incrementa il livello di trash del 500%


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il primo era un capolavoro della commedia all'italiana, il secondo da censura.


----------



## Albijol (28 Agosto 2014)

Ho avuto il dispiacere di vedere il secondo film al cinema, aula gremita, non ho sentito nemmeno mezza risata dal pubblico per tutta la durata della pellicola: un record! Il film più brutto di sempre! Il primo è un capolavoro indiscutibile.


----------

